# Autistic boy,12, with higher IQ than Einstein develops his own theory of relativity



## Shock Therapy (Mar 24, 2011)

> A 12-year-old child prodigy has astounded university professors after grappling with some of the most advanced concepts in mathematics.
> Jacob Barnett has an IQ of 170 - higher than Albert Einstein - and is now so far advanced in his Indiana university studies that professors are lining him up for a PHD research role.
> The boy wonder, who taught himself calculus, algebra, geometry and trigonometry in a week, is now tutoring fellow college classmates after hours.
> Scroll down for video
> ...





All I can say is: HE TAUGHT HIMSELF CALC IN ONE WEEK!

mad, mad, mad respect for this guy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh my fucking god!! This man be genius!! Fucking teach me how he taught himself Calculus in one week!!

 I want to look like a smartass when I take it...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

> But far from complaining, Jake has turned the sleepless nights to his advantage - *debunking the big bang theory.*



Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope I have a super genius autistic savant kid. Man, think about all that cheddah you could make of him.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Kid makes me feel like there's really no point in a lower life form like me wasting his oxygen... 




Rob said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves.



I somehow doubt that he's trying to prove the universe is 6000 years old.  Too smart for that crap.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 24, 2011)

This is something I wish I could do.



> But far from complaining, Jake has turned the sleepless nights to his advantage - debunking the big bang theory.
> The next step, according to professor Ross, is for Jake to leave class altogether and take up a paid research role.


Big words buddy boy.

Lets see if this pans out.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope I have a super genius autistic savant kid. Man, think about all that cheddah you could make of him.



And then when it hits 18, "Come sleep with a hyper genius, $1000 a go."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Kid makes me feel like there's really no point in a lower life form like me wasting his oxygen...


 Fuck that, think about all the cheddah you can make off him. 

Just have to know how to hustle him the right way.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 24, 2011)

I fucking hate this kid.

I wish my IQ was 170


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 24, 2011)

didnt that tennis player say she was smarter then this kid and einstein? lololol


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I somehow doubt that he's trying to prove the universe is 6000 years old.  Too smart for that crap.



Nobody thinks he is...

Also, I'm watching the video. If it contains something I don't already know, Imma be pissed.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2011)

Huh, well if he's able to debunk Einstein's then this kid could potentially shift our perception of the Universe as we know it.


----------



## Ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm glad to see that he's using his talents in the best ways he can. Good for him.

Hope I get to meet him one day when I start my career as an Astrophysicist.

My dad's cousin was like this. Exept he had an estimated IQ of *200*. He killed himself at the age of 15, unfortunately.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> And then when it hits 18, "Come sleep with a hyper genius, $1000 a go."


$1000? 

I'd charge at least $3,000 for a ride on the brain of the century.


----------



## Renaissance (Mar 24, 2011)

Impressive.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves.



The Big Bang theory exists only because of Einstein's theory of Relativity. More specifically if Einsteins, if that portion of Einstein's theory of relativity is incorrect, then that would mean that the Big Bang never happened.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 24, 2011)

he's 12. when is 24 he will know more then anyone else, i assume.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

He isn't _that_ smart. Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 24, 2011)

A remarkable story and I wish him success.

About Einstein's IQ 





> Albert Einstein's IQ
> 
> Time and again the following question is posed: "What was Albert Einstein’s IQ?"
> 
> ...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The Big Bang theory exists only because of Einstein's theory of Relativity. More specifically if Einsteins, if that portion of Einstein's theory of relativity is incorrect, then that would mean that the Big Bang never happened.



Yeah, but we don't know if he's disproved Einstein's relativity yet. Hence The Daily Mail getting ahead of itself.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 24, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> I'm glad to see that he's using his talents in the best ways he can. Good for him.
> 
> Hope I get to meet him one day when I start my career as an Astrophysicist.
> 
> My dad's cousin was like this. Exept he had an estimated IQ of *200*. He killed himself at the age of 15, unfortunately.



Yeah, it's said that when the IQ gets close to 200 you become mentally unstable and things like that happen...


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 24, 2011)

When I was 12 the smartest thing I was doing was memorizing the cheats to my favorite games...


----------



## impersonal (Mar 24, 2011)

Promising child prodigies make headlines every now and then, but most of them end up discovering nothing of interest.
Also, working day and night on the same thing is likely to allow you to grasp the subject fairly quickly; that does not reflect high intelligence but merely dedication.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> And then when it hits 18, "Come sleep with a hyper genius, $1000 a go."



Relax, every genius has his bizarre conviction.

Newton believed in alchemy.
Tesla thought that Einstein was full of shit.
Einstein absolutely refused to believe in the existence of black holes.

Now this kid will go to his grave trying to disprove the big bang. Or maybe he will disprove it
.

Don't read this after watching Limitless. What's with everything toying with my desire to be brilliant? You may be saying, "He's autistic and that sucks..." but 90% of us suffer from social retardation with no superhero brain as a consolation prize.

And "I'm demonstrably smarter than Einstein" would get most people mad pussy if only for novelty's sake.



impersonal said:


> Promising child prodigies make headlines every now and then, but most of them end up discovering nothing of interest.



True. They just don't make science rock stars and musical savants like they used to.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 24, 2011)

Good to see he's putting his intellect to good use.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 24, 2011)

> According to his parents Jake has trouble sleeping at night as he constantly sees numbers in his head.



The only downside to this genius.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> Yeah, but we don't know if he's disproved Einstein's relativity yet. Hence The Daily Mail getting ahead of itself.



That is true, but the has apparently come up with a credible theory without the aide of a research team. With a research team working with him he will be able to test his theory more seriously and it'll be easier for him to collect and gather data.

We'll have a much better idea a year from now if this is a game changer or not.


----------



## Roy (Mar 24, 2011)

Nova said:


> I'm 12 and what is this?



Calculus 2, duh.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Mar 24, 2011)

My home state representing again. Being labeled a genius would be a blast though. You could just make shit up and tell everyone you're to stupid to understand.  Wait wait...does this kid post in the cafe???


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 24, 2011)

Dom Cobb said:


> Calculus 2, duh.



Does it have fractions? I hate fractions


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Relax, every genius has his bizarre conviction.



In case it wasn't obvious, I'm pretty sure the Daily Mail is trumping up what he actually said. "I've improved upon Relativity changing the Big Bang theory." is less exciting that "Debunked Big Bang, wooh!"

Also, he integrated sin wrong. I'm making myself feel better by pointing out little mistakes in his work. Also he's using that awful u,v,du,dv notation.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 24, 2011)

This kid has a lot of videos on youtube.

This is one of them:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFmrlIEpJOE&feature=player_embedded#at=475[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punpun (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> Also, he integrated sin wrong. I'm making myself feel better by pointing out little mistakes in his work. Also he's using that awful u,v,du,dv notation.



u, v, u' and v' are better.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2011)

Damn!

He taught himself? And others?

This kid is awesome :33


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

Mandom said:


> u, v, u' and v' are better.



Absolutely.


----------



## Ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

I wonder if this kid shows superhuman compitence in other areas. It's completely possible that his brain could just be perfectly well suited for what he's doing, but does he exel in other areas? Like analyzing sombodies emotions with a quick glance, or interpreting a multitude of languauges?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 24, 2011)

Man...i'm 25 and I failed College Algebra and had to take College Mathematics to get my math credit.

I feel like a dumb fuck XD


----------



## perman07 (Mar 24, 2011)

The article seemed a tad simplistic for my taste. If the kid is as big a scientific genius as the article indicates, I reckon he would phrase it differently than "debunking the big bang theory". Debunk is a word used when talking about mad conspiracy theories. If he's trying to *disprove* the big bang theory however because of what he considers to be legitimate flaws in the theory, that's sound scientific practice. Astrophysics is filled with tons of seemingly outlandish theories, but that doesn't mean the theories are unfounded bullshit.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> Absolutely.



My physic teacher use that awful du/dt thing.. Those goddamn physician..


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> In case it wasn't obvious, I'm pretty sure the Daily Mail is trumping up what he actually said. "I've improved upon Relativity changing the Big Bang theory." is less exciting that "Debunked Big Bang, wooh!"
> 
> Also, he integrated sin wrong. I'm making myself feel better by pointing out little mistakes in his work. Also he's using that awful u,v,du,dv notation.



Well, duh; we're not talking about the most legitimate news source, here. Just saying that even if it's not some over-eager editor's interpretation it's not a nail in the kid's coffin credibility wise.

@Lou

Poor kid. He can't sleep because he's seeing the universe in his head while I'm not sleeping because I'm going cataloging all the porno and prime time TV I watched that day. I don't envy him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

lolz. just pure lolz.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 24, 2011)

inb4 this doesn't really go anywhere and we never hear of him again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> When I was 12 the smartest thing I was doing was memorizing the cheats to my favorite games...


 I couldn't even adequately memorize those. 


strongarm85 said:


> That is true, but the has apparently come up with a credible theory without the aide of a research team. With a research team working with him he will be able to test his theory more seriously and it'll be easier for him to collect and gather data.
> 
> We'll have a much better idea a year from now if this is a game changer or not.


 I predict we won't hear about this kid again for another 10 years.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 24, 2011)

wow 
Good for him.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2011)

Mandom said:


> My physic teacher use that awful thing du/dt.. Thpse goddamn physician..



I'd have kicked him in the nuts and flat out refused to use dummy variables where it isn't necessary. Also, if he tries to make you do indefinite integrals, kick him in the nuts.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 24, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> I wonder if this kid shows superhuman compitence in other areas. It's completely possible that his brain could just be perfectly well suited for what he's doing, but does he exel in other areas? Like analyzing sombodies emotions with a quick glance, or interpreting a multitude of languauges?



i don't see why he has to excel in other areas as well. as long as he isn't disabled in those other areas, then he's fine.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

This kid is probably the next  Jesus.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2011)

So, where's the flood of internet geniuses and people who think having aspergers and autism make them geniuses?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 24, 2011)

What money ? I don't think a scientist who has no discovery/no real project of study is being paid that much.. No matter how old is he.. 

And I feel kinda sorry for him.. he's being taken advantage off (at least by the students who ask him to resolve their exercice..)


----------



## Ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> i don't see why he has to excel in other areas as well. as long as he isn't disabled in those other areas, then he's fine.



True. But if he's just good at this, I would consider him more of a prodigy than a genius. I'm just mostly curious as to what else he can do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, where's the flood of internet geniuses and people who think having aspergers and autism make them geniuses?


 I got both aspergers and autism and my IQ is 189.

It's so bad having such a curse. People don't understand.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got both aspergers and autism and my IQ is 189.
> 
> It's so bad having such a curse. People don't understand.


 I've got both aspergers, and autism and my IQ is over 9000.

It's so bad having such a curse, I've got infinite money.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, where's the flood of internet geniuses and people who think having aspergers and autism make them geniuses?



I've never even kissed a girl.

My IQ is 312.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PvwtS0htyk[/YOUTUBE]

I think I've made my point.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves.



There's not much to debunk though.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Mar 24, 2011)

Why does genius always got to be in math? Why can't we get genius to invent a new energy source, or discover some dilithium crystals.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> @Lou
> 
> Poor kid. He can't sleep because he's seeing the universe in his head while I'm not sleeping because I'm going cataloging all the porno and prime time TV I watched that day. I don't envy him.



Porn > numbers. 



			
				AlphaRooster said:
			
		

> Why does genius always got to be in math? Why can't we get genius to invent a new energy source, or discover some dilithium crystals.



I'm sure that would all involve math in some form or another.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Why does genius always got to be in math? Why can't we get genius to invent a new energy source, or discover some dilithium crystals.


 Let's all just burn our dicks and see what happens?


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

> *Jake has turned the sleepless nights to his advantage - debunking the big bang theory.*




OMG, NOES.

NOT THE *PEER REVIEWED* BIG BANG THEORY!

(WHAT WILL EVERY 12 YEAR OLD KID ON CRACK CITE TO BACK UP THEIR ARGUMENTS, NAO THAT PEER REVIEW CAN BE FLAWED?)

DOESN'T PEER REVIEW MEAN ANYTHING THESE DAYS?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what the hell your talking about, his theory is under peer review as well..


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 24, 2011)

What if he wakes up one day and forgets everything? 

In the middle of his number dreams, the numbers fade away and everything turns dark.

trippy.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> What if he wakes up one day and forgets everything?
> 
> trippy.



If Flowers for Algernon is any indication, the saddest 50 pages of our lives.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, how life is so unfair...
At the same time I don't want to be that kind of a genius 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 33 (18 members and 15 guests)



Whoa you guys


----------



## Ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

So....

Casey Haynes vs this kid?


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats some amazing stuff, hope he makes a different when he is older in life!


----------



## David (Mar 24, 2011)

Fucking awesome.

This reminds me of another savant who goes to my dentist and learned Chinese at 2.  I hope these guys become successful.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> If Flowers for Algernon is any indication, the saddest 50 pages of our lives.



Yea, that's a mental collapse no 12 year old should endure.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I don't know what the hell your talking about




I'm talking about the legions and unholy hordes of 12 year olds on crack, on the intern37z, who don't know jack about science & thus believe peer review is "COMPLETELY INFALLIBLE".  

What a nightmare.  Whar is ur pear review, naoz?  :ho


----------



## Enclave (Mar 24, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Why does genius always got to be in math? Why can't we get genius to invent a new energy source, or discover some dilithium crystals.



Physicists discovered nuclear energy.

Math is the very heart of energy sources.  Without an understanding of the math you would never actually get those new energy sources.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2011)

> before picking up felt tip pens and writing equations on windows.



Did he watch A Beautiful Mind? 


Imagine a kid receiving Nobel Price. That'd be a glorious moment in the evolution of mankind. Wish him luck.


If I were him, I'd crack the age-old origin of universe problem, publish half of it, burn the other half and kill myself.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe, but genius kids often hit their limit early and look average in adulthood.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The Big Bang theory exists only because of Einstein's theory of Relativity. More specifically if Einsteins, if that portion of Einstein's theory of relativity is incorrect, then that would mean that the Big Bang never happened.



Not necessarily.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

Now's a good time to mention that quantifying his IQ is meaningless because it's based on your peers (those your same age). Having a high IQ as a child doesn't necessarily carry over into adulthood. The learning calculus in a week shit is more impressive than being deemed "off the charts" compared to a bunch of other 12 year olds.

And was Einstein's IQ ever gauged? Why is the 160 number being treated as canonical? Finally, ignoring that IQ tests hardly measure intelligence beyond 15 points of "average" (which shifts if the average increases), 170 for a 12 year old isn't as impressive as 160 for a 20+ year old man.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 24, 2011)

he's got a youtube channel too.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Now's a good time to mention that quantifying his IQ is meaningless because it's based on your peers (those your same age). Having a high IQ as a child doesn't necessarily carry over into adulthood. The learning calculus in a week shit is more impressive than being deemed "off the charts" compared to a bunch of other 12 year olds.
> 
> And was Einstein's IQ ever gauged? Why is the 160 number being treated as canonical? Finally, ignoring that IQ tests hardly measures intelligence beyond 15 points of "average" (which shifts if the average increases), 170 for a 12 year old isn't as impressive as 160 for a 20+ year old man.



Your skepticism is correct.  





> Albert Einstein's IQ
> 
> Time and again the following question is posed: "What was Albert Einstein’s IQ?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 24, 2011)

Smart kid. I remember my Calculus days. Certainly not the best of times.

Here's hoping he comes across something interesting.


----------



## lucky (Mar 24, 2011)

article said:
			
		

> *
> calculus, algebra, geometry and trigonometry in a week,*



i took calculus three times and failed twice.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> If Flowers for Algernon is any indication, the saddest 50 pages of our lives.



Ahahahahaahah.....

......


Awww, now i'm sad T___T


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

Well..  ok, smart kid.  

Will this bring about world peace?  No.
Will it end poverty?  No.
Will the world become a better place?  No.

The only thing that will happen is he'll advance math and science and be popular and revered for a time.  Then, when his usefulness is gone no one will care about him anymore & he'll die alone like Nikolai Tesla and Einstein.

When he dies, they'll dissect him, cut his brain into a lot of tiny pieces and preserve them in a jar -- against both his and his families wishes "for science" and all that shit to try and figure out what made him different.

That, or he'll burn out and go the way of Ted Kazynski(teh unabomber).

Being a "genius" really is overrated.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Being a "genius" really is overrated.



"Be a retard like me!"


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:
			
		

> Well.. ok, smart kid.
> 
> Will this bring about world peace? No.
> Will it end poverty? No.
> Will the world become a better place? No.




Someone is jeeeaallous.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

From Wikipedia:



> Barnett keeps in contact with his friends from Westfield Intermediate School, his school before dropping out to attend college. He enjoys video games, *has a girlfriend and attended his first dance shortly before his 13th birthday.*[1]



Autistic, my ass. If this qualifies as autistic, half of you are tomatoes.

@Itachi:
Sure, he's handsome, charismatic as hell and is chiseled with a cock like a burmese python, but will he end poverty or cure cancer? NO! He'll only sleep with lots of women and have the time of his life. He'll still die alone. Being awesome is so overrated.

By this standard, no life is meaningful or worthwhile.

I'd rather be disappointed by the perks of being exceptional than disappointed by being average.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 24, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Also, working day and night on the same thing is likely to allow you to grasp the subject fairly quickly; that does not reflect high intelligence but merely dedication.



Most people cannot learn an entire calculus course with a single week regardless of time dedication.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 24, 2011)

> Will it end poverty? No.



If anything is going to end poverty it will be technology which is powered basically by math..


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> "Be a retard like me!"



  Silly TPN.  



Coteaz said:


> Someone is jeeeaallous.



I'll only be jealous if he can be a genius AND have a decent haircut / savvy fashion sense.  



Adonis said:


> From WikipediaItachi:
> Sure, he's handsome, charismatic as hell and is chiseled with a cock like a burmese python, but will he end poverty or cure cancer? NO! He'll only sleep with lots of women and have the time of his life. He'll still die alone. Being awesome is so overrated.
> 
> By this standard, no life is meaningful or worthwhile.
> ...



This is the problem with America.

The media oversensationalizes everything.  Everyone is so far isolated from the real world they actually believe crappy movies about supposed autistic "genius" aren't hollywood fiction.  



kazuri said:


> If anything is going to end poverty it will be technology which is powered basically by math..



High technology -> Highest wealth and wage inequality since the 1920's...


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The Big Bang theory exists only because of Einstein's theory of Relativity. More specifically if Einsteins, if that portion of Einstein's theory of relativity is incorrect, then that would mean that the Big Bang never happened.


I doubt he was totally wrong.


What's more likely to happen is what happened to newton, his laws of motion and gravity are still used for large scales but were added to and improved upon by einstein.

If this kid is as good as they say he is he may add to and improve the laws further...



> Well.. ok, smart kid.
> 
> Will this bring about world peace? No.
> Will it end poverty? No.
> Will the world become a better place? No.


Are you a moron who's missing the point, yes.....yes you are.

He'll add to our knowledge of how the universe works.  As for making the world a better place, we wouldn't have GPS and other electronics and things that help people daily if it weren't for Einstein.



> Autistic, my ass. If this qualifies as autistic, half of you are tomatoes.


Austistic and apie people can have relationships you know.

It depends on how severe his condition is.  I have several aspie friends who are in relationships and went to the school dance.....although one of them went there to cause trouble but that isn't really the point....


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeez learned Calc that quick??? Makes me feel a little bad about my efforts


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Mar 24, 2011)

Whoa! lol.

Hopefully he uses his powers to make this world a better place


----------



## kazuri (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> High technology -> Highest wealth and wage inequality since the 1920's...



Doesn't change anything.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2011)

Is he Autistic or just an ass because he smarter than everyone else?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

My only experience with Asperger's is that kid from _Parenthood_. He's annoying.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 24, 2011)

Also this is the thing I despise about IQ tests.

WHERE is his intelligence highest in?  Is it in mathematics, or language, or knowledge retention or what?  Where are the IQ spikes at?



> Is he Autistic or just an ass because he smarter than everyone else?


Gee way to play stereotypes.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Are you a moron who's missing the point, yes.....yes you are.
> 
> He'll add to our knowledge of how the universe works.  As for making the world a better place, we wouldn't have GPS and other electronics and things that help people daily if it weren't for Einstein.




Technology will advance.

Who will reap the benefits?  :ho

Over the past 50 years, the only demographic reaping benefits of science and technology are rich people.  That's what people mean when they say we have the "biggest wealth and wage inequality since the 1920's".

What's the point in having medical advances when a huge number of americans can't afford health care?

In many cases, the only thing technology has done is to make it easier for the rich to exploit loopholes which allow them to further oppress the poor and middle class. 

But, nevermind that.  Just continue to recite the political and scientific propaganda in blind faith as if you were capable of independent thought..


----------



## Talon. (Mar 24, 2011)

this picture just screams "U MAD BRO?"


----------



## kazuri (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Technology will advance.
> 
> Who will reap the benefits?  :ho
> 
> ...



You are on the internet. Unless you are in a public library or stole someones wifi/computer, you are in the top 10% of "rich" people on earth.(and I'm pretty sure 10% is being very generous, think its closer to 1%...)


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 24, 2011)

Who's fault is that?

Is this technologies fault or our own stupididty at work here?  I'm saying that the tech is out there and yes at first it will only be affordable to the rich, but as it becomes more mature it costs less to manufacture and make and becomes available to more and more people.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

kazuri said:


> You are on the internet. Unless you are in a public library or stole someones wifi/computer, you are in the top 10% of "rich" people on earth.(and I'm pretty sure 10% is being very generous, think its closer to 1%...)



As technology and productivity have increased, you work on average close to twice as long and twice as hard as those who lived in the 1950's.

If technology and science advancement is a benefit, shouldn't you be working less than those who lived in the 1950's?  Productivity is increasing yes, but the rich are reaping the benefits and you aren't.  



Tokoyami said:


> Who's fault is that?
> 
> Is this technologies fault or our own stupididty at work here?  I'm saying that the tech is out there and yes at first it will only be affordable to the rich, but as it becomes more mature it costs less to manufacture and make and becomes available to more and more people.



Eh, nevermind.  I'll leave you to your technofapathon.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)

Interesting Stuff but I seriously doubt this will go anywhere, there are 100s of these kids in college, sure they may have intellect but they are still children and having such a focused intellect most likely means other parts of his brain can't function properly just like Einstein couldn't tie his shoes, teach, or ride of bike.

Again interesting but nothing big will come of this mark my words.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing new, start inventing epic space-craft, kid.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 24, 2011)

Remarkable boy. 

Sadly, his intelligence will put him on a pedestal so that speaking with normal people will feel like being around monkeys. How will he be able to socialize when everyone is so dumb compared to him?



> The boy wonder, *who taught himself calculus, algebra, geometry and trigonometry in a week*, is now tutoring fellow college classmates after hours.



Amazing.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 24, 2011)

He wears his baseball cap backwards, draws on windows for the photographer instead of on paper/the PC like a proper nerd, and makes fundamental mistakes in his calculations and reasoning. Not to mention he has a girlfriend and attends dances.

In other words, an attention whore.

Plus the article is quite shamelessly sensationalist.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 24, 2011)

Calculus isn't THAT hard to really do lol. No math is. Just tedious. Still, coming up with new theories and working out the math to them IS impressive  cool kid.


----------



## Helix (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuck. I just learned trigonometric substitutions, integration by parts, and partial fractions just last semester. Him being 7 years younger than me, he does it so confidently. 

Well, fuck calculus. I am done with that for a long long long time (read: probably forever). Writing on his window like that reminds me of the movie A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

Talon. said:


> this picture just screams "U MAD BRO?"




It screams: I'm another fkin genius who wears a hat cuz I can't seem to get a decent haircut.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 24, 2011)

He's 12 and what is this.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 24, 2011)

Well shit.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 24, 2011)

> "There are two different types of when stars end. When the little stars die, it's just like a small poof. They just turn into a planetary nebula. But the big ones, above 1.4 solar masses, blow up in one giant explosion, a supernova," Jake said. "What it does, is, in larger stars there is a larger mass, and it can fuse higher elements because it's more dense."
> 
> "So you get all the elements, all the different materials, from those bigger stars. The little stars, they just make hydrogen and helium, and when they blow up, all the carbon that remains in them is just in the white dwarf; it never really comes off.
> 
> ...



How many mistakes can you spot in this one?


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 24, 2011)

So he's going to try and figure out how Something came from nothing basically? Good luck.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 24, 2011)

Even I was impressed.


----------



## Helix (Mar 24, 2011)

> So, um, in the big-bang theory, what they do is, there is this big explosion and there is all this temperature going off and the temperature decreases really rapidly because it's really big.





> So, um, in the big-bang theory, what they do is, there is this big explosion





> there is this big explosion





> *big explosion*



Just glancing over it, this is one that jumped out at me.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 24, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Even I was impressed.


----------



## Esponer (Mar 24, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> All I can say is: HE TAUGHT HIMSELF CALC IN ONE WEEK!.


That seems like the _least_ impressive part of the article. (Extracting out, as you did, only calculus and ignoring the others.)

Calculus to a first year university standard in a week doesn't seem beyond imagination. That is if the week if it's about 40–50 hours of the week. 40–50 hours in one week, an obsession with it and a fairly gifted mind will probably do it.

I'm uneasy about saying that I think I could've done that at 15–16 had I been mad enough to want to (that's the limit of what I'd ever think of saying about myself), but I'll just say that I can imagine it being done.

Now, being 12 and being at PhD level is in another league entirely. (Although some of us really underestimate just how quickly we can learn, with either an education that doesn't stymie the intelligent, interested and hard-working or an unhealthy dose of obsession.)


----------



## kazuri (Mar 24, 2011)

> So he's going to try and figure out how Something came from nothing basically? Good luck.



Assumption. For all we know our universe is a simulation and its entirely possible to figure it out.


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 24, 2011)

And look at me, four years older, mentally healthy, failing geometry


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2011)

It's funny seeing people say they wish they were like him. I wouldn't. Being a super genius comes at a high price, how many friends does he have? how many times does he go out on social outings? does he watch films? play video games? play sports?


----------



## Esponer (Mar 24, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> It's funny seeing people say they wish they were like him. I wouldn't. Being a super genius comes at a high price, how many friends does he have? how many times does he go out on social outings? does he watch films? play video games? play sports?


You're on an anime webforum.

?how many of the regulars here do you think have a healthy real life friend group, a strong social life and a sport they regularly play?


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazing story. It sounds like he's got a bright future ahead of him. I'll be interested to see how far he takes his education and what advances he makes.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2011)

Esponer said:


> You're on an anime webforum.
> 
> ?how many of the regulars here do you think have a healthy real life friend group, a strong social life and a sport they regularly play?



It is true I do sometimes wonder how people on these forums are in real life, sometimes I have an image that they don't have an outside life.


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Well..  ok, smart kid.
> 
> Will this bring about world peace?  No.
> Will it end poverty?  No.
> ...



So just because he's a genius who probably won't bring about world peace by developing his own theory of relativity, it means that he should sit on the internet and bash people with amazing intelligence and potential?

Ah.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

Fr?t said:


> So just because he's a genius who probably won't bring about world peace by developing his own theory of relativity, it means that he should sit on the internet and bash people with amazing intelligence and potential?
> 
> Ah.




I'm not bashing anyone.

Only the flawed and corrupt system that leads people like you to believe I'm bashing him.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not bashing anyone.
> 
> Only the flawed and corrupt system that leads people like you to believe I'm bashing him.



You still assume too much way too soon. The kid has a bright long future ahead of him. There will be other Einsteins out there bringing new inventive methods to how we live our lives and you never know this kid might be one of them.

His theories could even some day lead to a innovation in agriculture allowing farmers to be considerably more productive on less land with less money required. That alone would save millions of lives. They could also lead to possible space travel and understanding of how we can colonize other planets allowing us to expand off of Earth and god knows where that will lead us.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 24, 2011)

Esponer said:


> You're on an anime webforum.
> 
> ?how many of the regulars here do you think have a healthy real life friend group, a strong social life and a sport they regularly play?



Agree with ya.


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not bashing anyone.
> 
> Only the flawed and corrupt system that leads people like you to believe I'm bashing him.



People like me. What kind of system are _you_ in that leads you to believe that saying he'll die alone and  saying being a genius overrated isn't at least a little desperate? His fame and reverence might be temporary but at least he's going somewhere at all.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be him. I like being myself. But its pretty amazing that at the age of 12, he's doing all of this.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

While I can certainly agree this story is sensationalized, am I wrong for noting how people hype "normalcy" in response to such stories?

"Sure, he may be a genius or sure he's the youngest billionaire but does he hang out at the local pizza joint like I do? Does he go to concerts and sports events? Has he ever felt love!?"

A) It's quite presumptuous to speculate assume someone's social life is a shambles with no evidence 

and

B) Why are you bragging about hitting social milestones almost everyone hits? It's odd if you don't and strikes me like bragging that you graduated junior high. Are your expectations that low?

Point being, you're far from the only person who has friends they adore, family they love, a girl they dig, and "has fun on the weekends." You possess the baseline of a fulfilled life. Congrats.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> You still assume too much way too soon. The kid has a bright long future ahead of him. There will be other Einsteins out there bringing new inventive methods to how we live our lives and you never know this kid might be one of them.
> 
> His theories could even some day lead to a innovation in agriculture allowing farmers to be considerably more productive on less land with less money required. That alone would save millions of lives. They could also lead to possible space travel and understanding of how we can colonize other planets allowing us to expand off of Earth and god knows where that will lead us.



Hey, I saw _Iron Man_.  Its about Tony Stark.  He's a genius who leads a life of fame and fortune.

AKA -- hollywood romanticism.  

Farming productivity has increased dramatically as things are.  End result -- people who lived during the dark ages had more time off and free time than we do, today.  I think, they had as many as 189 days where they didn't need to work.  We're at 52 weeks * 2 = 104 days off, assuming you work a 5 day week.

That's where your leaner cheaper farming productivity boost has gotten us.  :ho



Früt said:


> People like me. What kind of system are _you_ in that leads you to believe that saying he'll die alone and  saying being a genius overrated isn't at least a little desperate? His fame and reverence might be temporary but at least he's going somewhere at all.



Well...  when Einstein died, they dissected him, vivsected his brain and preserved it for further study.  His brain is still in a jar till this very day, I think, against Einstein's wishes and that of his family.

Bobby Fischer, Einstein, Tesla.  All of them died alone, more or less.  And, as far as I know, more or less, every other genius shares that fate.

Now, the real question is...  what do you know -- what have you seen or heard that makes you think I'm being unnecessarily mean?

And, no, watching a movie or tv -- some fictionalized account about a "genius" where these things don't happen to them, doesn't count.  Hollywood stereotypes = not real life, btws.  :ho


----------



## Enclave (Mar 24, 2011)

lucky said:


> i took calculus three times and failed twice.



I never have had trouble with calculus myself, came pretty naturally and learned it quickly.  Trig on the other hand, god damn I'm almost 30 and it still is hell.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

Addendum to last post: Finally, can we stop with the "I know I'm also on a lame anime site but I'm going to paint everyone else as a socially-crippled nerd for sharing my interests." 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
@ Itachi
Every one dies alone, so that's sort of a moot point. Not to mention that you're listing Bobby Fischer as a "genius" to make a sweeping generalization with three examples. God forbid someone ask you for a fourth or fifth; three examples is the number that proves any point.

I just find the whole "wish bad onto others" thing to be craven and backwards. Envy should drive you to better yourself; it shouldn't make you tear down others.

And I'd like to see a picture of you given your obsession with good hair and appearance.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Mar 24, 2011)

Now autistic people don't need to posthumously diagnose Einstein as one of their own but just site this kid. All the self esteem boost with none of the fallacy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> @ Itachi
> Every one dies alone, so that's sort of a moot point. Not to mention that you're listing Bobby Fischer as a "genius" to make a sweeping generalization with three examples. God forbid someone ask you for a fourth or fifth; three examples is the number that proves any point.
> 
> I just find the whole "wish bad onto others" thing to be craven and backwards. Envy should drive you to better yourself; it shouldn't make you tear down others.
> ...




You fail context, Adonis.  :ho

Tesla was close to being homeless when he died and was something of an outcast.  Einstein wasn't much better off.  Fischer is considered by some to be a genius at chess.  Yes, there are people who might be considered genius lvl in areas other than science or math, deal.

I'm not wishing bad onto anyone...  I can't help it, if you prefer hollywood fiction, aka -- _a beautiful mind_ or _ironman_ to reality.  But, there is a little bit of difference between how things happen on tv and in real life you might want to think about, sometime.  

And...  I'm not obsessed with appearances, you butthurt hippy.  

Haven't you heard jokes about rich people being unable to afford decent haircuts?  What do you think about Einstein's afro?  Try developing a sense of humor, sometime, captn serious.  :ho


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Now autistic people don't need to posthumously diagnose Einstein as one of their own but just site this kid. All the self esteem boost with none of the fallacy.



I shouldn't be a self-esteem boost because being diagnosed with an autism-spectrum disorder doesn't make you a genius/Savant or even necessarily more intelligent. Most times, it just makes you socially-awkward.

Stevie Wonder's black yet I can't play a lick of piano. What's up with that!? I should have blinded myself as a child.


----------



## Jade (Mar 24, 2011)

Good for the kid. Even though we'll never hear from him again unless he flames out.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> You fail context, Adonis.  :ho
> 
> Tesla was close to being homeless when he died and was something of an outcast.  Einstein wasn't much better off.  Fischer is considered by some to be a genius at chess.  Yes, there are people who might be considered genius lvl in areas other than science or math, deal.



A) You keep harping on 3 examples (only 2 of whom are prominent) acting as if they represent all geniuses despite there having been thousands of geniuses. 

B) Tesla also had a laboratory, enjoyed his work, and hung out with Mark Twain. We can focus on the positives and negatives of his life all day.

C) Being a "genius at chess" isn't the same as being a genius in the sense of Einstein and you're being disingenuous in making the connection. Did you really have to dig in the schizophrenic chess prodigy pile to get your third example?

D) No "normal" person has a mental illness, periods of poverty/destitution or problems of any kind. [/sarcasm] Unless you can show how their genius directly led to the worsening of their lives, all you're showing is that geniuses have as wide a spectrum of life conditions as everyone else.



> I'm not wishing bad onto anyone...  I can't help it, if you prefer hollywood fiction, aka -- _a beautiful mind_ or _ironman_ to reality.  But, there is a little bit of difference between how things happen on tv and in real life you might want to think about, sometime.



I'm not the one who mentioned Tony Stark so please don't regurgitate points you've made and project them onto me.

At no point have I been skeptical and pointed out that IQ is a dubious standard nor have I agreed that child prodigies often taper off. No, I've been comparing him to fictitious geniuses like House and arguing his life will definitely be awesome. [/sarcasm]

Frankly, it's speculation in either direction. Except, your assumption he'll be miserable is more jumping-the-gun because at least the optimism is supported by his having shaved off a decade from his education and already being in line for jobs. Not to mention the evidence that his social life isn't crippled.

And you do know that A Beautiful Mind, while embellished in Hollywood fashion, is based on a real dude, right? 



> And...  I'm not obsessed with appearances, you butthurt hippy.



I'm a black hippy. Right. You're making total sense.



> Haven't you heard jokes about rich people being unable to afford decent haircuts?  What do you think about Einstein's afro?  Try developing a sense of humor, sometime, captn serious.  :ho



I'm sorry. I've grown to expect jokes to be funny and noticeably more ridiculous than the words surrounding them.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi, I personally know 1 genius.  He's pretty normal socially.  Has his few quirks of course but has a healthy social life and has no troubles relating with normal people (even though he does usually gravitate towards people who have above average intelligence).

My father is also friends with a genius and he also is pretty normal on the whole.

A friend of mine knows another genius, again a fairly normal person.

Of course if you are to be believed then all 3 of these people should be social messes and total burn outs.  Course I could be like you and say that since I have 3 examples that I just proved that all geniuses are relatively normal and none of them are unbalanced burn outs.

Also you'll note, I didn't have to dig into chess prodigies.  All 3 are the more conventional type of genius, their gifts are not relegated soley to a single field.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> While I can certainly agree this story is sensationalized, am I wrong for noting how people hype "normalcy" in response to such stories?
> 
> "Sure, he may be a genius or sure he's the youngest billionaire but does he hang out at the local pizza joint like I do? Does he go to concerts and sports events? Has he ever felt love!?"
> 
> ...



How about you read? The guy has asperger's. Correct me if I'm wrong but that usually means problems socially. No one is bragging either. The question is if you would want to be him, but apparently not wanting to be someone who has asperger's (which has bad effects) and develops and leaves behind his age cohort is unacceptable.  

It seems like the classic case of someone trying to be a smartass, makes a lengthy post only for it be off tangent.

[YOUTUBE]svwGRJA28lY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Mar 24, 2011)

well, i like his ambition.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Hey, I saw _Iron Man_.  Its about Tony Stark.  He's a genius who leads a life of fame and fortune.
> 
> AKA -- hollywood romanticism.
> 
> ...



You just sound like a guy who had someone piss in his Cheerios.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> How about you read? The guy has asperger's. Correct me if I'm wrong but that usually means problems socially. No one is bragging either. The question is if you would want to be him, but apparently not wanting to be someone who has asperger's (which has bad effects) and develops and leaves behind his age cohort is unacceptable.
> 
> It seems like the classic case of someone trying to be a smartass, makes a lengthy post only for it be off tangent.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]svwGRJA28lY[/YOUTUBE]



Did you not read that he gets on pretty well with his classmates, has a girlfriend, and went to his first dance?

Having to work harder at social interaction doesn't mean one necessarily fails at it. Not to mention there are different levels of autism. From the sound/look of it, he isn't Temple Grandin. It's mild asperger's.

You're stereotyping based on you're wikipedia-backed knowledge of autism/asperger's; I'm forming an opinion based on everything I've heard about the kid.

I'm the one who didn't read, though. 

I obviously wouldn't want to be him, being biased toward being me, but those painting his life as if it's the prelude to tortured genius the movies are being presumptuous as I said.

Let me give an analogy to showcase how you went "full retard":
Winston Churchill is a stutterer! What makes you think he's going around giving speeches!? I'm totally right in assuming he's withdrawn and miserable!


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> A) You keep harping on 3 examples (only 2 of whom are prominent) acting as if they represent all geniuses despite there having been thousands of geniuses.
> 
> B) Tesla also had a laboratory, enjoyed his work, and hung out with Mark Twain. We can focus on the positives and negatives of his life all day.
> 
> ...



Someone is straining themselves, grasping for straws.  :ho

A.  If you want, we can talk about Descartes who was raped repeatedly by a woman much younger and hornier than him, till he died, pretty much.  Or, we can talk about Alan Turing who decided to go out like Snow White via poison apple.  Harping upon petty grievances and weak technicalities would normally be beneath you.  But, we can go there if you want.  

B.  Whatever.

C.  What's wrong with being considered a genius at chess?

D.  Eh..  If you want to pretend fictional accounts of life are the most important and defining aspect of what it means to be a "genius" in this world, that's your problem.



Adonis said:


> I'm not the one who mentioned Tony Stark so please don't regurgitate points you've made and project them onto me.
> 
> At no point have I been skeptical and pointed out that IQ is a dubious standard nor have I agreed that child prodigies often taper off. No, I've been comparing him to fictitious geniuses like House and arguing his life will definitely be awesome. [/sarcasm]
> 
> ...



What do you base his life "definitely being awesome" on?  FICTION.  :ho

It is speculation, and if you understood context, you might realize I was offering an opinion on the subject.  An opinion which you apparently couldn't find a rational reason to disagree with and resorted to petty nitpicking.

And so, completely failing to understand context -- you asked me for evidence as if I claimed to be a fortune teller or miss cleo.  

Is it that difficult for you to accept someone disagreeing with your personal opinion / beliefs?  Are you going to start a religious war, now?  Cry yourself to sleep after cutting a little?  

You may want to consider becoming more tolerant and educating yourself enough on context to understand that things like personal opinions cannot be proven scientifically, therefore asking for evidence betrays a complete lack of understanding in terms of fundamentals.  :ho



Adonis said:


> I'm a black hippy. Right. You're making total sense.



You may not be a hippy, but you're definitely as ridiculous as a black hippy.



Adonis said:


> I'm sorry. I've grown to expect jokes to be funny and noticeably more ridiculous than the words surrounding them.



Yeah, yeah.  Your jokes are too "elite" for you to know when someone is serious or joking.  

And, my jokes are too elite for you to understand them.

See, I can fabricate BS, too.  




Enclave said:


> 1mmortal 1tachi, I personally know 1 genius.  He's pretty normal socially.  Has his few quirks of course but has a healthy social life and has no troubles relating with normal people (even though he does usually gravitate towards people who have above average intelligence).
> 
> My father is also friends with a genius and he also is pretty normal on the whole.
> 
> ...




People who are genius level grow on trees these days, don't they?  

Everyone knows one.  Hell, I have 5 genius level people living in my basement.  Another genius is my maid.  And, another shines my fkin shoes.  I totally got you beat.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 24, 2011)

Esponer said:


> That seems like the _least_ impressive part of the article. (Extracting out, as you did, only calculus and ignoring the others.)
> 
> Calculus to a first year university standard in a week doesn't seem beyond imagination. That is if the week if it's about 40?50 hours of the week. 40?50 hours in one week, an obsession with it and a fairly gifted mind will probably do it.
> 
> ...



You're actually right now that I've thought about it. I actually almost aced calc so you're right in saying it's not beyond ones imagination, but I think self-teaching yourself without any real life support is more difficult than one might imagine.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Someone is straining themselves, grasping for straws.  :ho



No, it's been quite effortless on my part. What you've been saying really is as full of shit as everyone's making it out to be.



> A.  If you want, we can talk about Descartes who was raped repeatedly by a woman much younger and hornier than him, till he died, pretty much.  Or, we can talk about Alan Turing who decided to go out like Snow White via poison apple.  Harping upon petty grievances and weak technicalities would normally be beneath you.  But, we can go there if you want.



Descartes being raped was directly caused by his being a genius.

Alan Turing's suicide wasn't at all driven by his being a homosexual in the early 1900s. No, his genius made him gay and other people bigots.

Two more EXTREMELY tenuous examples irrefutably proves that genius leads to bad shit.

How dumb are you?



> B.  Whatever.



Strange. This doesn't sound like a refutation.



> C.  What's wrong with being considered a genius at chess?



Nothing. It's more the fact you went from two prominent geniuses to a D-lister when making up examples.



> D.  Eh..  If you want to pretend fictional accounts of life are the most important and defining aspect of what it means to be a "genius" in this world, that's your problem.



How did you glean that from my post?

I'm not comparing anyone to fictional geniuses, you twit. You're not even trying to be subtle when misrepresenting my argument, are you? 



> What do you base his life "definitely being awesome" on?  FICTION.  :ho



Either you're dyslexic with the reading comprehension of a ferret or you're trolling the hell out of me. That's the opposite of what I said. 



> It is speculation, and if you understood context, you might realize I was offering an opinion on the subject.  An opinion which you apparently couldn't find a rational reason to disagree with and resorted to petty nitpicking.



Your opinion that all geniuses are miserable recluses is unfounded and based on gross generalizations. You're the one viewing genius through the Hollywood scope.



> And so, completely failing to understand context -- you asked me for evidence as if I claimed to be a fortune teller or miss cleo.



Is "context" your go-to word and do you know how it actually should be used?



> Is it that difficult for you to accept someone disagreeing with your personal opinion / beliefs?  Are you going to start a religious war, now?  Cry yourself to sleep after cutting a little?
> 
> You may want to consider becoming more tolerant and educating yourself enough on context to understand that things like personal opinions cannot be proven scientifically, therefore asking for evidence betrays a complete lack of understanding in terms of context.  :ho



I'll ignore your attempt to get personal because it's pathetic and a deflection.

You're opinion is making stronger claims that mine, that genius leads to misery, yet you're supporting it less strenuously. I can't call you out on that?

Stop being an oversensitive, name-calling little bitch.



> Yeah, yeah.  Your jokes are too "elite" for you to know when someone is serious or joking.
> 
> And, my jokes are too elite for you to understand them.



No, the problem is that the rest of your post is so laughably ridiculous that there's no tone shift to signify you're being facetious. Claiming he had shitty hair was no more ludicrous than anything else you typed about him.



> See, I can fabricate BS, too.



No doubt. Your post history proves that.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Did you not read that he gets on pretty well with his classmates, has a girlfriend, and went to his first dance?
> 
> Having to work harder at social interaction doesn't mean one necessarily fails at it. Not to mention there are different levels of autism. From the sound/look of it, he isn't Temple Grandin. It's mild asperger's.
> 
> ...



Nice try, but  I never said he failed at all social aspects of life hence the iteration of questions in my original post, but he lives far from a normal life. It's not presumptous to think that after leaving school at 8, he has less friends of his age that he would have if he stayed in school at the normal rate. And studying at uni level, he won't get time for sports + other things his age do. And I don't know where you read the girl + dance thing, that isn't in the DailyMail article, might be true but that isn't in the article, neither does it prove normalcy in all social aspects. Undoubtedly being a genius at such a young age does come at a price like I said in the first place.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Nice try, but  I never said he failed at all social aspects of life hence the iteration of questions in my original post, but he lives far from a normal life. It's not presumptous to think that after leaving school at 8, he has less friends of his age that he would have if he stayed in school at the normal rate. And studying at uni level, he won't get time for sports + other things his age do. And I don't know where you read the girl + dance thing, that isn't in the DailyMail article, might be true but that isn't in the article, neither does it prove normalcy in all social aspects. Undoubtedly being a genius at such a young age does come at a price like I said in the first place.



My source is only his local newspaper. You have the authority of a universally-maligned tabloid hackjob. You got me.





> He also likes playing video games. ("Guitar Hero" and "Halo: Reach" are his current favorites.) He plays basketball with friends, has a girlfriend and recently attended his first dance.
> 
> He likes music -- classical, which he plays by memory on a piano, but he also plays some contemporary songs he hears on the radio. He loves sci-fi movies and the Disney Channel. He watches documentaries on the History Channel.
> 
> A normal kid.



Sounds socially-crippled to me. 

As I said earlier, if he's a social-pariah then half the people on this forum are tomatoes.

Regardless of my being right, if such a thing doesn't deter you, it's still all speculation yet you're trying to trojan horse certainty in the guise of ambiguity.

Note how you've backpedaled from "He has autism! That's all the evidence needed" to "Well, being advanced to university so early often has adverse affects on one's development." It's a valid point but the fact you bring it up only after your first argument disintegrated makes me suspects you put your conclusion before your evidence. The conviction of the last sentence in your post confirms that suspicion.


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 25, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Nice try, but  I never said he failed at all social aspects of life hence the iteration of questions in my original post, but he lives far from a normal life. It's not presumptous to think that after leaving school at 8, he has less friends of his age that he would have if he stayed in school at the normal rate. And studying at uni level, he won't get time for sports + other things his age do. And I don't know where you read the girl + dance thing, that isn't in the DailyMail article, might be true but that isn't in the article, neither does it prove normalcy in all social aspects. Undoubtedly being a genius at such a young age does come at a price like I said in the first place.



90% of one's "friends" are overrated anyway, for a normal person, the number of really close "best" friends that you share everything with and are inseparable from rarely goes above 10. The boy seems to have good friends that he keeps in regular touch with, which is good enough.

and the kid has a girlfriend. Which I'm betting is probably more than what you have.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 25, 2011)

Id honestly hate to be in this kid's shoes. 

Everybody around him will put so much expectations and pressure on him..

Though if he can live a relatively happy life and use his super-noodle to contribute to the world as a whole, then all the more power to him.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 25, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Eh, nevermind.  I'll leave you to your technofapathon.


Translation:  I have no argument so I'm going to accuse of bullshit to save face.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 25, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> People who are genius level grow on trees these days, don't they?
> 
> Everyone knows one.  Hell, I have 5 genius level people living in my basement.  Another genius is my maid.  And, another shines my fkin shoes.  I totally got you beat.



Just because you don't know any geniuses doesn't mean the rest of us don't.

Greg, the guy I know.  I went to highschool with him.  At age 12 he had already completed every grade 12 course the school had excepting P.E. of course.  He could have gone to University much earlier had he wanted but he didn't want to get too far away from his age group.

My friend became friends with another while going to SFU.

I'm not sure how my dad met his friend, never bothered asking.

Point is, they are out there.  Hell, if you ever manage to get yourself into a decent University you'd be hard pressed to not meet one at some point.  Geniuses while rare are not THAT rare.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 25, 2011)

I would bet a total of ..... ten dollars that this kid won't amount to anything.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 25, 2011)

Well with einstein we got nukes.

Not sure I wanna know what this kid is gonna cook up


----------



## Goom (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm jealous


----------



## xpeed (Mar 25, 2011)

Megamind in the making.  Taught himself Calculus in one week.  WTF.  I struggled with Trig. in four months and still didn't pass.  This pisses me off.....I don't know why and I'm Asian.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> No, it's been quite effortless on my part. What you've been saying really is as full of shit as everyone's making it out to be.



And, you're a wee leprechaun with too much pubic hair on your face.

Shit, how, plz.  



Adonis said:


> Descartes being raped was directly caused by his being a genius.
> 
> Alan Turing's suicide wasn't at all driven by his being a homosexual in the early 1900s. No, his genius made him gay and other people bigots.
> 
> ...



You think Descartes wanted to be forced into a position where he had no choice but to have sex with a younger woman until it killed him?  

Turing survived the chemical castration and social stigma of being gay.  He took the worst of it and lived on for a few years, then decided to kill himself for reasons possibly if not likely other than sexual orientation...  Although, folks do like to cite him being gay as the main reason for his death to try to include him in as some type of gay martyr to support their own dirty political agendas.



Adonis said:


> Strange. This doesn't sound like a refutation.
> 
> Nothing. It's more the fact you went from two prominent geniuses to a D-lister when making up examples.



I got bored of naming scientists and decided on a chess player, instead.

Its not like you dug for 50 years and "discovered" the rosetta stone or something.  Its not even significant.  Lazy brain, is all.



Adonis said:


> How did you glean that from my post?
> 
> I'm not comparing anyone to fictional geniuses, you twit. You're not even trying to be subtle when misrepresenting my argument, are you?



Misrepresenting, hao?  :ho

See, you don't have anymore substantiation for your opinion than I do.  That's why asking for evidence in areas where its unavailable its completely pointless.  



Adonis said:


> Either you're dyslexic with the reading comprehension of a ferret or you're trolling the hell out of me. That's the opposite of what I said.



I am kinda trolling the hell out of you, I guess.  :ho

It was worth it for the lulz, though.  :ho



Adonis said:


> Your opinion that all geniuses are miserable recluses is unfounded and based on gross generalizations. You're the one viewing genius through the Hollywood scope.



LoL  Copy and paste where I said or implied "all geniuses are miserable recluses".

Adonis fails context, again.  



Adonis said:


> Is "context" your go-to word and do you know how it actually should be used?



Here: Adonis matrix dodges the point on context.  Go Neo1



Adonis said:


> I'll ignore your attempt to get personal because it's pathetic and a deflection.
> 
> You're opinion is making stronger claims that mine, that genius leads to misery, yet you're supporting it less strenuously. I can't call you out on that?
> 
> Stop being an oversensitive, name-calling little bitch.



Go back to my original post.  I never said he'll be miserable his entire life.

I said he'll be popular and maybe a star up until he's no longer useful, then he'll prob be discarded.

Want another example?  Look at Stephen Hawking.  Already, even his own physics and astrophysics communities are hating on him.  When Stephen Hawking was younger I'm sure people said he'll have a bright future and be like Tony Stark.  And, look at him now.

Anyway, nevermind already.  Discussing this is madness.  



Adonis said:


> No, the problem is that the rest of your post is so laughably ridiculous that there's no tone shift to signify you're being facetious. Claiming he had shitty hair was no more ludicrous than anything else you typed about him.
> 
> No doubt. Your post history proves that.



If you understood context & didn't try to interpret everything _literally_ like a puny fundamentalist, you might have realized I wasn't suggesting he had shitty hair....  I was suggesting A LOT of people who are genius' (and rich) have shitty hair.  

Look at anyone on this forum who is considered smart.  I bet majority-wise their hair will be lanky and unkempt in stark contrast to silky smooth and gleaming.  :ho



Tokoyami said:


> Translation:  I have no argument so I'm going to accuse of bullshit to save face.



Talk to your parents sometime, Tokoyami.  Your grandparents.  Ask them how much they worked in their youth.  Unequivocally you'll find they worked less on average than you do, now.

(Or, less on average than you will work in the future -- assuming you're not currently working.)

Your pie in the sky, science will save us from our sins and build a new utopia for everyone spiel isn't impressing me, buddy.  :ho

What do you have aside from propaganda and blind faith in God science** which supports your point of view, AND belief system, exactly?



Enclave said:


> At age 12 he had already completed every grade 12 course the school had excepting P.E. of course.



GED equivalent at age 12 == genius?  



Enclave said:


> My friend became friends with another while going to SFU.
> 
> I'm not sure how my dad met his friend, never bothered asking.
> 
> Point is, they are out there.  Hell, if you ever manage to get yourself into a decent University you'd be hard pressed to not meet one at some point.  Geniuses while rare are not THAT rare.



I have met plenty of people with degrees from prestigious universities & colleges whom I would not consider to be particularly knowledgeable nor adept in their respective areas.  Just look at Ben Bernanke.  MIT degree in economics with his specialty being The Great Depression.  What does it mean in the real world?  It means that everytime an economic debate occurs on CSPAN Ron Paul literally kicks his ass and schools him.  

Regardless of whether or not I attended, I doubt it makes a difference.  It makes no difference to me, anyway as I don't look upon college participation as necessarily signifying intelligence...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 25, 2011)

You are really hell bent on down playing this kid's accomplishments. He wasnt the one to piss in your cheerios was he?


----------



## Schneider (Mar 25, 2011)

5 years earlier than me and i'm still a bit left on advanced trigs while this guy also had calcs and geometry in a week?

mad props to this kid. hope he'll contribute a lot in the future.


----------



## Asriel (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got so many mixed feelings about this article...

The kid's impressive and all the better for him to embark on such a grande agenda. More power to anyone who's determined to pursue knowledge... but I also feel that, as I know precisely what Aspergers is, the kid will be in for a rough time when puberty hits full-swing. Even if it's a mild case, Aspergers almost demands social dysfunction (that is what Aspergers is). It can very easily cripple motivation... but in any case, it will become more prominent as he becomes more socially conscious.

And so, naturally, I can only hope that this kid will successfully contribute worthy research that broaden our scientific and technological perceptions and ventures. It would be a shame, should his research prove fruitful, if his findings are ignored, downplayed, or even forgotten because of typical neophobia.


----------



## Renaissance (Mar 25, 2011)

Would be interesting to see a religious genius. Never seen that in modern times.

One could explain everything in his maths or scientific theory but truth is to the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 25, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> You are really hell bent on down playing this kid's accomplishments. He wasnt the one to piss in your cheerios was he?




Whatever point I was trying to make got buried a long time ago.


----------



## RainTree (Mar 25, 2011)

Calculus in one week at 12 years old...

When he turns 40, will he be able to blow me up with his mind!?!? WILL HE?!?


----------



## Garfield (Mar 25, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> DOESN'T PEER REVIEW MEAN ANYTHING THESE DAYS?



"Earth is flat" was peer reviewed


----------



## impersonal (Mar 25, 2011)

An issue with child prodigies is they don't always end up being adult prodigies. That is, your brain can develop early but not keep a noticeable advantage in the long run... Or at least not as much of an advantage as what he initially had.

This accounts for the discrepancy between great potential and great realizations... A prodigy child typically does not have the same development pattern as a normal child, and so it is wrong to assume that he will keep on getting better at the same rate as a normal kid. He's going to saturate much earlier. Is he still going to be good enough to qualify as "a genius"? Who knows.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't get the hype...



impersonal said:


> An issue with child prodigies is they don't always end up being adult prodigies. That is, your brain can develop early but not keep a noticeable advantage in the long run... Or at least not as much of an advantage as what he initially had.
> 
> This accounts for the discrepancy between great potential and great realizations... A prodigy child typically does not have the same development pattern as a normal child, and so it is wrong to assume that he will keep on getting better at the same rate as a normal kid. He's going to saturate much earlier. Is he still going to be good enough to qualify as "a genius"? Who knows.



^this


----------



## hyakku (Mar 25, 2011)

LMAO, i'm sorry what the fucking what? Are some of you serious? 

My man is TWELVE and is already proposing new physical constant limits for light speed, along with teaching himself calc, trig and geometry in a week and you are still trying to downplay his achievements? Who gives a fuck what he's going to be doing in ten years, the world could have imploded by then.

 Right now, he's making moves, and from the article he's already made a contribution to the world by helping his fellow classmates who are 18+ understand complex math theorems. 

 The fact that some of you can hate on a twelve year old that's helping people out and enjoying life because he _might_ not be Einstein in the future is fucking astounding.


----------



## ChocoMello (Mar 25, 2011)

hyakku said:


> My man is TWELVE and is already* proposing new physical constant limits for light speed*, along with teaching himself calc, trig and geometry in a week and you are still trying to downplay his achievements? Who gives a fuck what he's going to be doing in ten years, the world could have imploded by then.



The article seems pretty overblown concerning the bolded part. Judging from the comments quoted from earlier pages, the kid is not yet 100% immersed in the stuff he is talking about and his opinion concerning for example relativity is not any more important than any other regular university students.

Of course, the math part is pretty impressive.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn, I am so jelly right now.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah.

Don't mean shit if you can't beat Black Op's on Veteran


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2011)

For the love of CHOCOLATE. Why are you guys debating if his life sucks or is awesome when his theory was posted a couple of pages ago!?  



> "There are two different types of when stars end. When the little stars die, it's just like a small poof. They just turn into a planetary nebula. But the big ones, above 1.4 solar masses, blow up in one giant explosion, a supernova," Jake said. "What it does, is, in larger stars there is a larger mass, and it can fuse higher elements because it's more dense."
> 
> "So you get all the elements, all the different materials, from those bigger stars. The little stars, they just make hydrogen and helium, and when they blow up, all the carbon that remains in them is just in the white dwarf; it never really comes off.
> 
> ...




So, he's saying that with the BBT Earth would have to be thrice as old as previously though? He had problems with vocabulary and he's still a 13 year old kid, so is not surprising he speaks like this.



> If not the big bang, then how did the universe come about?
> 
> "I'm still working on that," he said. "I have an idea, but . . . I'm still working out the details."



ack. Good thing people like this have a way to follow them through the internet. I'm certainly stay put for what he finds. I would like to know what he thinks about the theory that the universe actually goes in an infinite loop.

Anyway.... 



> Kristine Barnett will never forget the day.
> 
> "We were in the crowd, just sitting, listening to this guy ask the crowd if anyone knew why the moons going around Mars were potato-shaped and not round," she recalls. "Jacob raised his hand and said, 'Excuse me, but what are the sizes of the moons around Mars?' "
> 
> ...



I can see the crowd going "fffffffffffffffffff-"


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 25, 2011)

Helix said:


> Just glancing over it, this is one that jumped out at me.



We are not going to jump on this kid for describing the Big Bang as an explosion.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 25, 2011)

*Wow, learning advanced maths in one week. Please gift me with that power so i can go straight to university. His childhood might not be the greatest, but when he goes adult he will become rich and live happy. Im happy for this guy.

I fail math courses after A and my theory is that the time has always existed and it were an error in time who created the singulari who became big bang.

Before you act, think:

1. How did something actually come up? From what source? 

2. How could only time exist after the big bang when the singularity might not have been there for infinity time? How can there be no time before big bang, cause it must have taken TIME before universe started to exist? If you accept my theory: you come straight into a new problem. WHAT created time?

3. Theres a time line being created between Black holes. And theres a defect of the time in the universe, which improves my theory. Think about it. Cracked time. The explosion must have cracked the time somehow.

4. Inside black hole the time will go weird and theres a singular in the middle. Is the singular made of the time?

I cant find the sources but it was from a NASA article ive read some years ago.

If someone care to answer: Do you think my theory is good or bad? What is wrong about it? Im not an expert of universe anyway. Always wanting to learn something new!

Interesting to see what his theory will be. *


----------



## αce (Mar 25, 2011)

> The boy wonder, who taught himself calculus, algebra, geometry and trigonometry in a week, is now tutoring fellow college classmates after hours.



.................


----------



## Judecious (Mar 25, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Damn, I am so jelly right now.



No the only one.  Makes us look like fools.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 25, 2011)

That's amazing.


----------



## Le Pirate (Mar 25, 2011)

That's nice for him, I suppose. It'll be nice to see where this goes.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 25, 2011)

There goes my self-esteem as a student.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 25, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Damn, I am so jelly right now.



Memorizing and using stupid meme's certainly isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 25, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> All I can say is: HE TAUGHT HIMSELF CALC IN ONE WEEK!
> 
> mad, mad, mad respect for this guy.



I talked to a psychologist and he said that such people don't really need to learn calculus in the usual sense. They need to leanr social skills like we learn reading, writing and calculus, but they know math like we know social cues: instinctually.

And the "higher IQ than Einstein" means little. IQ is only based on age. In absolute terms, Einstein was obviously smarter than him and it's not a given that he will surpass him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Memorizing and using stupid meme's certainly isn't going to get you anywhere.



Mom, is that you?


----------



## kazuri (Mar 25, 2011)

> They need to leanr social skills like we learn reading, writing and calculus, but they know math like we know social cues: instinctually.



That is a hell of a lot of assumptions. Sorry, but you don't know how to act in society instinctual, hence many different societies with different traditions..

Now, is it EASIER for "us" to learn them, than it is with someone whose brain is considered "damaged" because they can't learn easily, and EXCEL in other places? Hard to say, cause we still don't know exactly how the brain works.




> Mom, is that you?


U mad?


(see how lame memes are?)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 25, 2011)

kazuri said:


> U mad?
> 
> 
> (see how lame memes are?)



Nope. Memes are fine, so long as they are used correctly.


----------



## Fojos (Mar 25, 2011)

He doesn't sound sound like a savant in this article, just intelligent, or someone with high-functioning autism. Real savants can't even dress (some can, but barely) themselves. They definitely don't talk with people like he did in the video.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 26, 2011)

Fojos said:


> He doesn't sound sound like a savant in this article, just intelligent, or someone with high-functioning autism. Real savants can't even dress (some can, but barely) themselves. They definitely don't talk with people like he did in the video.


He's not Autistic, he has Aspergers.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 26, 2011)

> He's not Autistic, he has Aspergers.



Aspergers is an autism spectrum disorder good sir.


----------

